# I still cant choose a name!!!



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

:roll: ive bin goin out of my mind trying to pick a name for my new puppy.
now i have loads of names i like but not one name i like the best










all ive got to go one is what she looked like, as she just fell asleep on my lap when i was there <3

here r some of the names i like, shatzi, kitten, raisen, macey, kelsey, dempsey, peri, darci, mersey, pepsi, roxy
argh! if i could at least make a shortlist of favourites :?:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Its real hard to choose a name, it was just as hard for me and i had a theme to go on, i went through all the irish song books and irish tales i had.Heres my 5 penneth ........Honey, Lily, Sweetie, Pebbles,Peaches, Poppy, Lucy, Tiggy, those are some of my friends chis names anything that takes your fancy, i quite liked Button ..cos shes as cute as a Button.......no.....i thought not,oh well back to the drawing board :roll:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol i had that same idea


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry Mia, its getting late here and im havinga senior moment, what idea did you have the same as.unless you mean the books,derrrrrr............... :?


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hee hee i meant the button thing, when i re read my post i was like...hmm i could call her button, lol


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

i love shatzy, its so cute, i also love honey, esp cos i have not long watched the new dancing film "honey", the film is great and if diesel was a girl right now, she'd be called honey :lol: :lol: 

mia, i keep thinking to myself, hhmmmmm "does diesel suit him?? i should have called him bailey", lol, but i know its right i am just too picky :? 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol, i see we r both really bad at making decisions lol, i love the name diesel i think it really suits him
im still considering schatzi, my latest one im considering is charlie, which would honour are first goldfish and chrises cat lol

mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ok another update on the name search, i finaly found one name that both my bf and me like, pepsi, what do u think?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

hi Mia

all the names youve thought of are really cute i keep looking at the avatar pic you made of her and she does look like a little angel so i think i would call her just that :lol:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol could it be soemthin to do with the angel wings lol, well i was thinking or giving her a triple name 
so that way i can compromise with my bf, plus get in a cutsie name (which he hates)
so far ive got "pepsi angel cola" or "pepsi cherry cola" :scratch:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

mia i love pepsi :happy9: 

pepsi angel cola is cute also,  

make sure it suits her first though :drunken: 

xxxx amie xxxx

:iroc:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol well the full blown name is just to annoy chris:angel12: 

I went through my list with him again tonite, and he seriously wont be happy unless i call her spike or rover lol, so i might have to just stick with pepsi i can always turn it into something more "cutsie" later :albino: :wink:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

rover lmao, 

VET: "so its a boy"?

MIA: "No its a girl",

VET: B B BUT its name is Rover :?: 

MIA: (gives evil eyes to Chris)

CHRIS: :shock: :shock: "what" :?:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol exactly! thankyou aime at least someones on my side, humph :banghead: 
lol


----------



## our_chihuahua's! (Apr 6, 2004)

It took me 3 weeks to name Bella, I looked all over the internet on baby name sites looking for the perfect name. I ended up choosing Bella Nanita (means Beautiful Little Girl in spanish). When we got Max, it took about 2 weeks to name him. I looked at him one morning and asked him if he liked the name Max and he jumped into my face and gave me kisses so thats what we named him. lol Psycho got his name because of his personalilty. He is psycho. And Twinkie originally was Popcorn because of her color, but it sounded funny calling her that so my husband decided to change it to Twinkie.  

Amber


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

well i still havent go t a name, i guess im going to have to wait till i get, but at least ill have plenty of ideas when i do
mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

yeah, you will get a name eventually, i know ya panicking thinking "great, my poor little girl is not gonna have a name  " BUT it willl come and u'll think its PERFECT :wink: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Mia what about ...Meesha or Kira


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

As soon as you see the personality of the little one you will find the perfect name. We are here if you get stuck, but I'm sure soon enough you will find the one you love.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I had the worst time naming Puck. I don't think he actually got a name until he was 5 months old.

And my number 1 rule was "no single-syllabol names." My number 2 rules was "no Pee-sound names."

He was ALMOST named "Fizban." But one night my boyfriend and I were having one of our rare talks and he said, "how about Puck, like in MidSummer Night's Dream." And I said, "hey, that's perfect. Mischevous fairy...gave people donkey ears...chihuahua ears...that's it."


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

its a great name :thumbright: 
i love names that have meanings to them, keeks(chiquita) means little girl, i also used to call my gsd rocketa, "rocketa chiquita chihuahua" lord knows why
mia
x


----------



## peeweetherunt (Apr 18, 2004)

*Go the Native Route!*

Hi! The answer to your problem is simple. If you have fifteen names, get fifteen chis! :lol: 

Hehe.... I love Pepsi as a name. My first chi was named Pepsi. He was wonderful, too. Heavens, that was, what?, about 35 years ago or so??? Eeek. I am old.

I took my Jazz Coda for a walk last night and realized I'm one of those old women I used to watch: White sweatpants with green knees (from kneeling on the grass to toss Coda's Teletubby), red t-shirt covered with a lanky gold sweater, purple sweat socks, navy blue Birkenstocks. Being towed down the street by a chihuahua hooked to an orange leash on a purple collar with a bell that he thinks is wonderful the louder and more often he can make it tinkle.

Life is, indeed, perfect!

Hey, do what my family does with their pets as well their children. We give them a birth name and, later, as they become individuals they are given another name. It's a Native American thing but I've read many other cultures do it as well. That way a Pepsi can become a Heaven as she grows the personality to match.

And I can become PeeWee the Runt after a flea on an old cartoon... sigh.  

PeeWee


----------

